# Mr. Spock Has Been' Emotionally Compromised



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha! Who saw the new Star Trek movie? I was coaxed into seeing it, but it was a lot better than what I expected. My favorite part in the whole movie is when Mr. Spock becomes "emotionally compromised".


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I need to see it !OMG it sounds so good. :crazy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I am going to see it, possibly tomorrow. Dad wants to see it, too, so I'm definitely going next weekend.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

It's definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I will see it this week! I hope no one spoils the dam movie.:dry:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

They better not.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> I will see it this week! I hope no one spoils the dam movie.:dry:


Mr. Spock gets "emotionally compromised." :wink:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Best Trek film ever. Even better than Wrath of Khan in my opinion.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw it. That was a good part.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I still haven't seen it.


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

Oh man, I loved the Star Trek movie! I was totally geeking out through all of it. The aging neckbeard sitting next to me was cracking up over how excited I was. 
Spock has been my fave from the original series and was yet again in the movie.


----------



## rswear (Apr 3, 2009)

It was blasphemy!!! Blasphemy I tell you !!!
(but it’s a really good movie)


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I love it so much I wouldn't mind watching it again.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

You mean:


DayLightSun said:


> I love Spock so much I wouldn't mind watching him again.


Eh?


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> You mean:
> 
> 
> Eh?


Let's go Night.
hhehee:wink:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Mmmm, yes. Let's.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I want spocks ears yummy !


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

I've seen it three times!!!! My mother fears i will become a Trekkie!!! lol!


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

* I've seen it twice 


KIRK > SPOCK

 I'll always side with the ENTP.

Don't argue with me here.... You will lose.
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Wolfe said:


> * I've seen it twice
> 
> 
> KIRK > SPOCK
> ...


Get more pussy yes. :wink:


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

if only the guy playing kirk wasn´t such a pretty-boy. the original kirk was prob entp, but the new one is estp or esfp. too busy getting laid to save the universe


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Actually... the ENTPs have agreed this new one is ENTP too. The actor is ESTP but Kirk, himself, the IQ 160+ Badass adventure awesome person... is ENTP.*


----------

